

Code Rush [video] - amichail
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8544235856078076579&hl=en

======
vmcodes
Seems like this video has been removed from Google. Does any one have access
to it ? A download'able version perhaps ?

~~~
jeffd
<http://www.viddler.com/explore/Coderush/videos/1/>

------
champion
I remember watching this back when it aired years ago -- jwz in action!

